# AVMA voting against RAW feeding!



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Another right trying to be taken away from us raw feeders. Looks like the big manufacturing companies are on board of course such as Purina to keep us from feeding raw and wanting us to feed their crappy dog kibble. Interesting read so I wanted to share 

Raw Feeding for Cats and Dogs


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It's stupid. My vet will never decide against raw. They sell Nature's Variety in their office. They promote natural healing and are pro raw. Expensive as all get out, but they see things my way. 
Ecko's PMR diet will only be effected if the pet shop up the road stops selling frozen green tripe. I know the owner, so she would probably keep ordering it for me.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so aggravating. Especially if its helps why would a vet not want to try everything instead of damning some who chose to do it.

All about the money..... Have you seen this one? http://peterdobias.com/community/20...ation-proposes-vote-against-against-raw-food/


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow how stupid. How are they going to keep people from feeding raw? lol get a warrant to come in my house to look at what my dogs eat LOLOLOLOL


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Right!! I was really disappointed when my friend had to have her dog at tufts vet hospital for 3 days for surgery and observation and they refused to feed raw so she had to switch back to kibbles for a month before to transition her pup. Who then had crazy allergies kick in during the transition the vet was leery to operate until the symptoms improve with steroids and "were under control" and refused To listen my friend that it was going back to kibbles that did it! It made her want I leave the hostpital but this guy was the leading doctor in what she needed done. Such a mess and such BS


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just unbelievable. My patience for ignorance is at its peak this week already. How can they even think to try and take away the healthiest food for your animal.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Just unbelievable. I patience for ignorance is at its peak this week already. How can they even think to try and take away the healthiest food for your animal.


im going to disagree with unbelievable. with the way this country is going it was just a matter of time. money money money, its why you pay rent for your entire life, in 1 form or another.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah... I'm not stopping raw. Keira would live in misery if she had to eat kibble. Her allergies would make sure of that.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

MamaTank said:


> Yeah... I'm not stopping raw. Keira would live in misery if she had to eat kibble. Her allergies would make sure of that.


Here! Here!! After 18 months of hell being on kibble and dealing with my girls issues with her skin I wouldn't go back to kibble if you paid me


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Here! Here!! After 18 months of hell being on kibble and dealing with my girls issues with her skin I wouldn't go back to kibble if you paid me


18 months??? Holy....  
I lasted all of 11 months battling allergies before I switched. She still gets some environmental irritation, but her fur is shinier, teeth are cleaner, breath fresher-- everything is just BETTER. I think this will affect those who use premades more than prey model feeders... but still, it's ridiculous!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

MamaTank said:


> 18 months??? Holy....
> I lasted all of 11 months battling allergies before I switched. She still gets some environmental irritation, but her fur is shinier, teeth are cleaner, breath fresher-- everything is just BETTER. I think this will affect those who use premades more than prey model feeders... but still, it's ridiculous!!


Well, I actually homecooked for her for about 6 months out of the 18 months but home cooking only helped for a short time. I saw results but they weren't good enough....plus all the supplements you have to give when feeding cooked food. I finally switched to raw 4 months ago and won't ever look back


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Well, I actually homecooked for her for about 6 months out of the 18 months but home cooking only helped for a short time. I saw results but they weren't good enough....plus all the supplements you have to give when feeding cooked food. I finally switched to raw 4 months ago and won't ever look back


I never tried homecooking-- I saw how much was involved and shied away from it lol. But I like what I see on raw with Keira. She still gets reddish skin occasionally (I think she may have slight environmental allergies too) but overall, she looks 100% better!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

How are they going to stop me from giving them deer meat during hunting season?! Lol! But its all about money...forget the dog's health..


----------



## ladyluck145 (Mar 1, 2012)

Seems like they are just trying to discourage raw feeding as opposed to saying it will actually be restricted. Check out -- The Facts on AVMA's Proposed Policy on Raw Pet Food Diets.

"...this proposed policy would be an AVMA policy if approved, not state or federal law. The AVMA cannot, and will not, regulate what pet owners choose to feed their pets. If you already feed raw food to your pet, that's your choice. This proposed policy is about mitigating public health risks, not about restricting or banning any products."

IMHO...seems like the AVMA would have more pressing issues to focus on relative to pet health and wellness.


----------



## versatile (Apr 23, 2012)

they must be losing business because real medicine starts through nutrition. the vet is not your friend. how long have they known tamiflu cures parvo?


----------



## versatile (Apr 23, 2012)

they must be losing business because real medicine starts through nutrition. most vets are not your friend. how long have they known tamiflu cures parvo?


----------

